# TOC pedal refurbish, or necessity is the motha of invention...



## bricycle (Dec 14, 2022)

Task:
Need to make a pedal cap (among other things)
I need a screwdriver slotted end dust cap for one of a pair of TOC pedals... nearly impossible, so make one pal... OK I will!
First I located a coaster axle nut (pushes on) that has same outside o.d. as original cap.
Next, I need to remove the "push-on" part... this is crimped in place. If aluminum, this is a cinch, but on nickel plated steel, not so much... 🤬
So, pry the crimping up with a small shirt pocket bladed screwdriver. You may need to grind down to fit under the crimping. Not easy, but with a lot of patience and some finagling, I got it lose and pulled it out.
Next, shape steel cover into shape of original nut. You will need end of 3/8" snap on ratchet wrench or similar or anything that is rounded and smooth. maybe a smaller size also for tip. Depending on strength of metal being shaped, you could possibly round off the end of a wooden broom/mop handle.
A plastic mallet works best, but you may also need a steel hammer as I did.
OK, with bottom flange and top of cap shaped how you like it, a screwdriver slot needs to be made. Cut out a slot on rounded broom handle end, place cap over this, then locate an extra large bladed screwdriver or similar shaped tool. Tap only enough to make a slot in cap surface (remember really just for looks as cap won't be threaded anyway!
Check base of homemade cup against original... you may need to enlarge or shrink as needed.
I had to shrink mine, so I cut off a 6" length of handlebar to tap cap into in order to shrink to correct diameter. Punch out of tube with tool/broom handle.
To enlarge, do more tapping over rounded ended tool again.
step framework straightened with needle nose pliers; Rethreading accomplished with old crank assy.

See my results:
before...




after...



Coaster wagon/buggy style "push nut"



insert that needed to come out... hardest part.























New cap just a bit shorter... not bad!


----------



## catfish (Dec 14, 2022)

Great job!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 17, 2022)

bricycle said:


> Task:
> Need to make a pedal cap (among other things)
> I need a screwdriver slotted end dust cap for one of a pair of TOC pedals... nearly impossible, so make one pal... OK I will!
> First I located a coaster axle nut (pushes on) that has same outside o.d. as original cap.
> ...



Nice work Brian... Looks FACTREE to me... RideOn...


----------

